# 24/7 Chat-Daily Happenings



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

25 simultaneous convos going on at the same time CAN be a little hard to follow. Maybe we can try an ongoing open chat 24/7 in this thread. Just a place to check in 
and tell us what's hapening in your day. 

Who's first up?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great idea Sue .... if I understand correctly .... this thread would be an ongoing type of 'blog' type of thread??


I'll start! (even if I did misunderstand!) LOL

I've finally started to relax after H & D's dentals today ... and the help of a glass of wine!!! :wine: 

We've been home over 3 hours now, and the babies are sleeping it off - I have a feeling I may be woken at midnight for play! LOL


:ThankYou: everyone for your support over the last couple of days ... I don't know that I could have stayed (a little bit) sane without you guys!!! You rock! :rochard:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Yes, that's right. We can talk about any thing we want to here. Little things that you might share with a friend over coffee.

You are probably right about how energetic they are going to be-after sedatives 2 days in a row! Get the toy box out! 

We are blanketed in snow here in Iowa, and it has not been this cold in 12 years. I am pretty spoiled, being able to be cocooned
in my little house. My hubby even runs all of the errands. I really feel sorry for the children that have to get out in this cold to go to 
school. They cancelled school today, but it's back on for tomorrow. 

I have been blessed (?cursed?) with a sudden burst of energetic cleaning. Cleaning out cupboards and drawers and tossing out
anythiiing not nailed down. Tucker is obviously not used to seeing me clean this much- :HistericalSmiley: he keeps following me 
back and forth from each room to the trash and checking out every little thing I drag out to sort. All the time looking at me with 
this sad little look on his face like "I think my mommie has lost her mind!" :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so glad that H & D are home and doing well! 

Jazz goes in this coming Tuesday for his neuter. I'm a wreck. I won't deny it! Thankfully we located his MIA testicle and it's just under the surface of his skin kinda over by one back leg. The vet said it should be very easy to remove and will add very little stress to the surgery. :smheat: 

Aside from all that, the fluffs are doing great. Both seem to be very happy with their new haircuts they got today, and I'm happy with it all too. 

As for me, my health could be a little better though thankfully I have nothing serious going on. I was just an idiot and had a glass of wine last night and then ate spicy food today. Made my ulcers mad. So now I'm up nice and late because I can't sleep with this belly ache. *sigh* I feel like a moron. I know better! I'll be over my own little pity party once they stop hurting again


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I'm doing something exciting today!!!! 

Stan and I are taking my friend, Elaine, to the Philadelphia airport to pick up her new puppy today!!!
She's getting a tiny widdle long hair Chihuahua. Her breeder was trying to keep her until she reached one pound before shipping her, but thinks she's ready now (at just shy of a pound) and 15 weeks old. From what we hear she's a little spit fire! We are alittle nervous because today is like the coldest day of the year!!! right now it's 10 degrees outside, I don't EVER remember it being that cold before. 

She's got a short muzzle and she's adorable
[attachment=46981:Mocha_Latte_rs.jpg]


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 16 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707301


> Well, I'm doing something exciting today!!!!
> 
> Stan and I are taking my friend, Elaine, to the Philadelphia airport to pick up her new puppy today!!!
> She's getting a tiny widdle long hair Chihuahua. Her breeder was trying to keep her until she reached one pound before shipping her, but thinks she's ready now (at just shy of a pound) and 15 weeks old. From what we hear she's a little spit fire! We are alittle nervous because today is like the coldest day of the year!!! right now it's 10 degrees outside, I don't EVER remember it being that cold before.
> ...



OH GOSH!! She is adorable. Pat, bring some polar fleece...a scarf or blanket or something...It is minus 10 here!!!! I hope it gets to above 10 today! Please take lots of pics, so exciting for Elaine!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Jan 16 2009, 08:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707302


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 16 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707301





> Well, I'm doing something exciting today!!!!
> 
> Stan and I are taking my friend, Elaine, to the Philadelphia airport to pick up her new puppy today!!!
> She's getting a tiny widdle long hair Chihuahua. Her breeder was trying to keep her until she reached one pound before shipping her, but thinks she's ready now (at just shy of a pound) and 15 weeks old. From what we hear she's a little spit fire! We are alittle nervous because today is like the coldest day of the year!!! right now it's 10 degrees outside, I don't EVER remember it being that cold before.
> ...



OH GOSH!! She is adorable. Pat, bring some polar fleece...a scarf or blanket or something...It is minus 10 here!!!! I hope it gets to above 10 today! Please take lots of pics, so exciting for Elaine!! x0x0x0 N
[/B][/QUOTE]

We'll be taking plenty of blankets!!! Oh, and you can see Elaine in my siggy, she's right behind me (sitting) she's the blonde with the two yorkies and a maltese.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 16 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707301


> Well, I'm doing something exciting today!!!!
> 
> Stan and I are taking my friend, Elaine, to the Philadelphia airport to pick up her new puppy today!!!
> She's getting a tiny widdle long hair Chihuahua. Her breeder was trying to keep her until she reached one pound before shipping her, but thinks she's ready now (at just shy of a pound) and 15 weeks old. From what we hear she's a little spit fire! We are alittle nervous because today is like the coldest day of the year!!! right now it's 10 degrees outside, I don't EVER remember it being that cold before.
> ...


Pat, I thought the airlines had high temp and low temp numbers that kept animals from flying. I'm sort of surprised they would let her fly today because there are bound to be times when the carrier is not in a heated area. I sure hope all will be well with this little one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (SueC @ Jan 16 2009, 03:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707248


> 25 simultaneous convos going on at the same time CAN be a little hard to follow. Maybe we can try an ongoing open chat 24/7 in this thread. Just a place to check in
> and tell us what's hapening in your day.
> 
> Who's first up?
> ...


I moved it to Anything Goes but you all might want it in the Contributor's Forum for a little more privacy... just let me know and I can move it again.

Have fun!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Good idea, Sue! We have one of these on my cornsnake forum. That thing is like 8,000 pages long! It's so fun. :biggrin:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That little pup is adorable! Keep the little guy warm.

Our cold snap ends today! 
It's been really cold here lately; we've had many days where the temperature was at or near -40. This evening, it's going to warm up and by the weekend we should be around -5C (about 23F). It will feel downright balmy!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm just staying in & trying to stay warm. It's so cold, even Boo isn't running outside on fake potty trips  . I decided today would be a good day to take pictures but the static in the air makes Boo & Hannah look like they're being hooked up to a 110 electric outlet. Frizzle, frizzle everywhere.  That wasn't such a good idea after all.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i just got home from work... and when i got home there was a dozen roses sittin on my patio frm robby :wub:


i know believe hes a keeper!


today is a cold day here in SA.... so cold the girls are curled up in their little beds not being demons!

im off of school and work til wednesday wOOTWOOT!!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Jan 16 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707638


> i just got home from work... and when i got home there was a dozen roses sittin on my patio frm robby :wub:
> 
> 
> i know believe hes a keeper!
> ...


That's so sweet! 

And lucky you being off work until Wed! I have to come back Monday, boo :thmbdn: 

Luckily it's warm here again today (sorry everyone else!). Although it's been lonely. My boyfriend didn't work today, so Jax stayed home with him. I keep looking for him in my office, but he's not there! 

I get to leave soon (like 3 minutes!) and can't wait to get home to see him!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So, I skipped dinner last night because... well, I just couldn't be bothered, and after all my worry, I wasn't really hungry.

So an hour ago, I spent half an hour preparing some lunch - I made a pasta dish with zuchinni, bacon, onion & mushroom, garlic & chilli too of course .... for the sauce, I used a can of diced tomato, and the final ingredient, a (heavy) splash of cream ... the cream was OFF! Its use by date is tomorrow!! :smpullhair: The whole lot went in the bin, and my tummy is growling at me!! I have NEVER had this happen before - I can't believe I had to throw the whole lot out because of the flippin cream! :smpullhair: 

I can't be bothered going out again for more fresh ingredients, so I found a jar of spinach & ricotta sauce for a pasta bake ... its in the oven now, but wont be ready for another 30 mintues!! I'm starving!! :smpullhair:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Wondering how the little Chi baby made the trip. Nothing as exciting as a new puppy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok I'll try this thread out!  

Glad it's Friday of course...came home from work went grocery shopping...hubby has an overtime tonight in this freezing cold! I feel bad for anyone he pulls over tonight b/c it's freezing cold out and I just know he's gonna be cranky working in the cold lol  So since DH is at work I met my friend for cocktails and sushi.....was craving sushi all week! Had a nice evening of girl talk....now I"m back home w/my pups who are so waiting for me to get off the computer and snuggle in bed!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Aaahhhh LUCKY LADY! I've been craving sushi like no other and my partner in crime who is also my sushi partner has been out of town for 10 days and then of course the day she comes back is the day I go out of town! I don't know anyone else who can eat sushi with me like she does!  I guess I will just have to wait a few more days! I drove down to Palm Springs to see my family today....Ugh what a hellish trip! It usually takes me 3 hours to get here, today....it took 5!!!!! There was so much traffic! I don't think I topped 30mph for a good 3 hours. It was terrible!!! Luckily Daisy was being an absolute angel, she slept like a princess the whole time. :wub: I just love her! Once I got here everything was great though. I'm bummed that I had to miss out on the meet-up this weekend though. Hopefully there will be another one that I can bombard soon!! :biggrin: Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!! B)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Sue - thanks again for coming up with this great idea!

I'm enjoying reading about how everyone's day has been.

I've done jack today .... nothing at all! I watched a couple of dvd's & just loved on my babies. Don't know if you know that expression ... to say I've done 'jack' ... actually, the phrase is actually jack-swear-word-starting-with-s-ending-with-a-t  

There is 'jack' on tellie tonight, so I'm online, eating cashew nuts, and trying to plan my trip to Sydney next week. Most of the stuff I'm thinking about is ... what do I need to pack for the babies??

Oh, maybe I haven't told you about that?

We're going to Sydney on Monday, about an hour & a bit south, to stay with my folks. My dad is having surgery on Wednesday, being admitted on Tuesday, so I want to be there for my mum. They have been married for over 40 years (hmmm, 43 years, I think?) ... and I know this will be tough on my sweet mum. I'm trying to act like its not a big deal ... but it kinda is ... he will be having a small section of bowel removed, and they expect him to be in hospital for around 10 days ... so its a little bit scary. Dad is mid-late 60's - still plenty of living to do yet!!!!

I'm taking advantage of my stay in Sydney to visit our wonderful groomer - H & D are booked in for first thing Tuesday morning - I just know she will work wonders on their IV arms & shaved necks - she is a master of her craft! I just wish we could still visit her all the time, but its over 3 hours round trip, so its just not practical.

I seem to have verbal diarrhea today! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 17 2009, 02:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707989


> Hey Sue - thanks again for coming up with this great idea!
> 
> I'm enjoying reading about how everyone's day has been.
> 
> ...


We do a lot of "jack" over here too! I usually say I've done "jack squat" instead of the other "s" word though...lol 

Well, hmmm, today I'm taking Micky in to get groomed at 11am. While he's there I'm going to run off and do some shopping. He's getting a trim today, so hopefully I can keep the groomer from being clip happy and just cutting a teeny tiny bit of hair off instead of shaving him near bald. He's just getting longer than I'm comfortable with as far as grooming. And his coat is NOT meant to be long. Its so frizzy and cottony. It's not long, its wide! It sort of sticks up all over the place...kind of like mine!

And... I'm waiting for 3 of my snakes to shed. If anyone ever wants a snakeskin to show your kids or just to collect or something, let me know and I'll send you one. I've got ones that are 2ft and others that are 5 or 6ft.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Little Miss Mocha Latte is adorable, Pat! 
What a good daughter, Jac, you and the fluffs staying with your mum to cheer her up.
Becky, Is it a coincidence that they are all shedding at once? 

We had a sad thing happen here last night. A disabled man in a wheelchair was shoveling his driveway, couldn't get back into the house & froze to death.
It's definitely the type of weather that should have us all looking after neighbors and friends. 

Stay warm everyone, and if you can't stay warm, at least stay safe!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's just awful, Sue. So very sad.

On a lighter note...anyone have serious static electricity issues with their babies' hair?
Cosy looks like a whirl-a-gig! I kid you not! I've tried everything I can think of to no
avail. It is so dry here and we've had a lot of colder weather, considering it's Dallas.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

so much to chat about...

1st the not so good.. I've been dealing w/a sexual harassment issue at work..though the person doesn't work for the same place I work.. so anywho.. I finally decided i would feel better and get things on the right track by writing a letter stating that this could not happen again, etc. and it was strongly worded. now mind you I am an extremely non wave kind of person (most of the time - if this had happened to one of my students - I would be over the top - taking someone's head off and handing it back to them!) . So i just want it to go away. I did get a response to the letter - that there would be nothing but professional interaction in the future. (and by the way this is the 2nd time in 4 month period). and that this person expected the same from me. I didn't know whether to laugh or get angry - I wasn't the one trying to stick my tongue in anyone's ear or pulling me on to their lap. I did not respond to the email since no response was needed. So, I'm hoping this is the end of that. but it does make me think about keeping mace in my desk drawer.

2nd the good.. I have been cleaning out closets and drawers and the garage and have purged the 1990s and tons of useless stuff from my house. Today - I did the desks and with lots of shredding I'm ready to take on 2009. I have been thinking about my parents whose home is Always Clutter free.. and man I want to not have to unclutter as well as clean house every week. We'll see how that goes. I donated everything to the local charity shop. My pulling off a garage sale seemed like a dream.

3rd good.. I have decided to take up running - BUT i must be aerobically DEAD!! - I can hike and hike for miles (okay my maximum to date is probably 10 miles) - but running - I SUCK. and I do mean it - I suck lots of air. I bought a book on a 13 week run walk program to limit injuries - and you start with walking for 2/3 min. then running for 1 and you repeat 12x - I thought I was going to DIE!!.. any suggestions would be appreciated. I've lost 10 lbs since before Christmas. and I'd like to keep it off.. and lose about 5 more so I thought running would be easy and cheap.


I feel like Jacq now as I too must have verbal diarrhea today


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 17 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708234


> That's just awful, Sue. So very sad.
> 
> On a lighter note...anyone have serious static electricity issues with their babies' hair?
> Cosy looks like a whirl-a-gig! I kid you not! I've tried everything I can think of to no
> avail. It is so dry here and we've had a lot of colder weather, considering it's Dallas.[/B]


YES! Major static problems. Last night I had brushed Kallie and put some Ice on Ice on her and then worked on Catcher. By the time I turned around to see Kallie again, her hair was sticking out everywhere ... Her hair is really long now and she was a sight to behold. Darn.. I should have taken a picture.. it was really amazing! Sort of like this: :OMG!: :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Just watched an episode of "What Not To Wear" on TLC and I am disappointed w/ the 2 so called "stylists." The female "stylist" is OK but the guy has gotta go- He cant dress?!? Who still does the blazer/ jeans plus button down shirts? He is suppose to be in the know? His button down shirts' collars are so dated and very 2004. I do give him an A for effort on the contrasting handkerchief in one outfit but the color is all wrong... I cant believe he tries to critique other people. :wacko1: Bring back Cason Kressley, please!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

hey yeah, whatever happened to that show ... with Carson & the Fab Five ... or was it Fab Four??

I am so stinking proud of myself right now ....... I have had an Ikea flat packed set of drawers sitting in its box gathering dust for MONTHS now, and this morning, I put it together!! All by myself!!! :chili: :aktion033: It only took me just over an hour :rockon: 

[attachment=47049:drawers.jpg]

I think I'll need to shout myself a nice big cold DRINK (or three) in chat this afternoon! :chili: :wine: :drinkup:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 17 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708366


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 17 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708234





> That's just awful, Sue. So very sad.
> 
> On a lighter note...anyone have serious static electricity issues with their babies' hair?
> Cosy looks like a whirl-a-gig! I kid you not! I've tried everything I can think of to no
> avail. It is so dry here and we've had a lot of colder weather, considering it's Dallas.[/B]


YES! Major static problems. Last night I had brushed Kallie and put some Ice on Ice on her and then worked on Catcher. By the time I turned around to see Kallie again, her hair was sticking out everywhere ... Her hair is really long now and she was a sight to behold. Darn.. I should have taken a picture.. it was really amazing! Sort of like this: :OMG!: :eek2_gelb2:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think we all have the static problem right now (except for those few who live in a warm, humid climate - I know there are a few of you).

Speaking of hair, I can't believe what my groomer did on Thursday. She's usually wonderful, and does what I tell her, but sometimes if I don't
specifically tell her NOT to cut something, she surprises me. I have been trying to grow Bonbon's topknot for months, and was just getting to
the point where she had a little tail going down the back of her head. Well, my groomer thoughtfully decided to "even it out" for me!!! So now
instead of falling somewhat gracefully, it sticks out in a straight horizontal line across the back of the head. :smmadder: :smpullhair: :smscare2: :smpullhair: :smscare2: :smpullhair: 
I have been stewing about this for two days and every time I look at it, I go into a borderline homicidal rage! What was she thinking?!?

Am I overreacting??


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, Jacqui, the drawers look AMAZING!!! GOOD JOB!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (SueC @ Jan 17 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708211


> Little Miss Mocha Latte is adorable, Pat!
> What a good daughter, Jac, you and the fluffs staying with your mum to cheer her up.
> *Becky, Is it a coincidence that they are all shedding at once?
> *
> ...


Hi Sue,

There are some theories about this. Some think its sort of hormonal, others think its coincidence. My own theory is that since they are relatively the same size, they get fed the same size food, so they grow about the same rate, consequently they end up shedding around the same time. That's what snakes do when they are growing, they shed. Snakes actually never stop growing until they die. Even if they only grow an 1/8th of an inch a year.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 18 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708421


> Speaking of hair, I can't believe what my groomer did on Thursday. She's usually wonderful, and does what I tell her, but sometimes if I don't
> specifically tell her NOT to cut something, she surprises me. I have been trying to grow Bonbon's topknot for months, and was just getting to
> the point where she had a little tail going down the back of her head. Well, my groomer thoughtfully decided to "even it out" for me!!! So now
> instead of falling somewhat gracefully, it sticks out in a straight horizontal line across the back of the head. :smmadder: :smpullhair: :smscare2: :smpullhair: :smscare2: :smpullhair:
> ...


Nope - I would feel the exact same - in fact, I DO feel the exact same way everytime I look at Dakota's tail ... that USED to be very long, and ALL ONE LENGTH ... but isn't anymore!! for some reason, despite being told NOT to touch the tail ... my groomer has kind of 'layered' it ..... like you, everytime I look at it, I also go into borderline homicidal rage!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 18 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709128


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 18 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708421





> Speaking of hair, I can't believe what my groomer did on Thursday. She's usually wonderful, and does what I tell her, but sometimes if I don't
> specifically tell her NOT to cut something, she surprises me. I have been trying to grow Bonbon's topknot for months, and was just getting to
> the point where she had a little tail going down the back of her head. Well, my groomer thoughtfully decided to "even it out" for me!!! So now
> instead of falling somewhat gracefully, it sticks out in a straight horizontal line across the back of the head. :smmadder: :smpullhair: :smscare2: :smpullhair: :smscare2: :smpullhair:
> ...


Nope - I would feel the exact same - in fact, I DO feel the exact same way everytime I look at Dakota's tail ... that USED to be very long, and ALL ONE LENGTH ... but isn't anymore!! for some reason, despite being told NOT to touch the tail ... my groomer has kind of 'layered' it ..... like you, everytime I look at it, I also go into borderline homicidal rage!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh good - that makes me feel better (not about the hair, but about the rage)! Thanks, Jacqui!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

You ever have one of those days that seems to go on and on and on? Nothing that good or bad, just L o n g .
Jac, nice looking chest you put together. Is it for fluff clothes?
Alice, what kind of shirt collar is in now? I must say I have no idea-my hubby only puts on a dress shirt a few times a year.
He is usually in sports gear.

It is going to be in the 30's tomorrow and the 40's the next day. Yay! It's warming up!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 16 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707819


> Wondering how the little Chi baby made the trip. Nothing as exciting as a new puppy.[/B]


Update on the pup. The breeder only used Continental because they have certain flights that are for the pets - always in heated compartments and driven to cargo in a heated van.

Ok, so we got to the airport and went into the cargo office (everyone in the office was wearing their coats) :shocked: 

Then through a big picture window looking into the "garage" area, we saw the garage doors open and a man got out of the van, he opened the passenger door and took out the tiny carrier - brought it in and instead of taking it into the office, he placed it on the cold cement floor, then back to the truck and got out another crate and did the same thing. Then he want back and closed the van's doors and the garage door - that tiny puppy sat on that freezing cement floor for a few minutes!!!!

But she seemed fine (cold but fine). When we got back to my house we came in and waited for Elaine's car to warm up - the pup pee pee'd on her paper and played alittle. Then they went home. The next morning the pup was havine seizures, she and her husband rushed the baby up to the emergency hospital where they told her the pup had pneumonia - they put her down. 

Too sad. Way too sad. The pup was guaranteed and the vet said there had to be something brewing for a little while - but I'm sure that cold didn't help at all. 

So that's it. We're buddies and we both lost our babies one month apart. What's up with that????


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh , Pat, how tragic. I was in tears reading this. What did her breeder say? No way the trip did her in, she had to have been ill beforehand. Geez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Pat - what a tragic story indeed. I cannot imagine.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:crying:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That is terrible. I'm so sorry to hear it.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

YUCK, this has not been a good month for our babies. I am so sorry to hear that happened to your friend. I hope the breeder takes responsibility for the pup that was shipped. :grouphug: :grouphug: to both of you.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Pat, that is a horrible story! Did your friend contact the "breeder"?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:brownbag: oh no, I didn't mean to hijack this thread.

I never really intended to say anything about it....but then I saw a few people actually asked for an update. The pup is guaranteed and the breeder is very understanding. It's just that Elaine is so upset she isn't ready to make a decision on what she wants to do yet. .......I know how she feels.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Pat, you didn't hijack the thread at al!!! That's what this one is for-just for talking about anything we want. And we all want to talk to you more!

Sending love to your pal Elaine. Life is not fair.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (SueC @ Jan 21 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711103


> Pat, you didn't hijack the thread at al!!! That's what this one is for-just for talking about anything we want. And we all want to talk to you more!
> 
> Sending love to your pal Elaine. Life is not fair.[/B]


That's exactly what I was thinking  This is the chat thread, you can't really hijack it! I'm so sorry to hear that about your friend's pup. :grouphug: 

I have had a busy week this week and it's only Wed! I'm hoping the last 2 days go by fast! And it rained today  

Next week Joey finally starts his puppy classes, maybe he'll learn some manners. And Jax starts his Beyond the Basics class on Thursday, and I'm really looking forward to that! We should learn a lot and have fun too! 

That's about all I have to offer right now


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK - hopefully I have some good news. Kim (KAB) sent me a PM the other day, she fosters pups and asked me if I knew anyone looking for a yorkie girl....I made a call and a friend of mine and her husband are VERY interested! I put the two of them in touch with each other - HOW COOL IS THAT!? 

If it works out, you'll see one more pup at our next puppy party. Judy is in my siggy picture, she's in the back row with her eyes closed - she has two yorkie boys at the moment. She had a little maltese girl with a liver shunt and lost her recently. So this little girl would be just the ticket to heal her heart. 

Life is good.


----------

